# Any know what this is?



## Meta358 (Dec 15, 2021)

Anyone know what this is? I just got this 2015 rogue select from a nissan dealer a little over a week ago. I saw this during my test drive and thought that it was a tracker to see what i was during a test drive. But i picked up the car last week it was still there, when i asked the guy thought it was the blue tooth antenna for the radio. Doesn't seem like it to me. The dealer told me it isn't a tracker/kill switch and that they don't use those. So what is this? Are they lying to me about it being a tracker?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It isn't factory. Look if there are any identifying marks on it, and maybe see where the wires go.


----------



## Meta358 (Dec 15, 2021)

No marks i can see. It seems to be held on by some kind of adhesive pad. The wire just tucks up under the ceiling panel. I tried looking for a fcc number but cant find one, at least on the outside


VStar650CL said:


> It isn't factory. Look if there are any identifying marks on it, and maybe see where the wires go.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Well, trackers are usually hidden under the dash and have "mushroom" antennas on the circuit board, so I doubt it's one of those. You may just need to pull the A-pillar trim and lower dash panel to see where it's connected.


----------



## Meta358 (Dec 15, 2021)

So i think i figured it out. I tore it off my windshield and on the back it said ant 1wam, on the back. After googling that i discovered its an antenna that is commonly used for remote start kits from compustar and artic start. So now i need to find out what brand it is, if that what it is. Anyone know where i might find the remote start unit?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yep, it looks like an Arctic Start RF-AR1WG14-AP, it's a 1000' range kit using AM frequencies (that explains the huge antenna). The antenna in the pics looks identical. The kit is all over eBay and Amazon, even Walmart. Here's a link to it on eBay:









Arctic Start RF-AR1WG14-AP 1 Way AM Remote Kit 1000' Range 4 Button | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Arctic Start RF-AR1WG14-AP 1 Way AM Remote Kit 1000' Range 4 Button at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

